# Pensacola Beach Pier questions



## triumx (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to here. I live in Texas.
We plan a trip to Pensacola next week, and want to fish in the pier. 
is it still catch and release only there?　I looked up the pier website, and it said " for this time it's catch and release " only. But I also saw some threads said you can keep. So confused. 

and, for next week, which kind of fish can we probably catch from the pier?
(these days in texas, probably whitings, sheephead are common. flounder seasons is almost gone. )

thanks a lot.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pensacola pier*

This time of year you can catch winter bonita, redfish, and bluefish. Most of the reds are too big to keep and we don't eat the bonita but they are fun to catch. The blue fish can be eaten but not a good idea to freeze them. Watch for the bonita to bust the surface and cast past the school with a 1/2 to 3/4 oz jig and reel as fast as you can through the school. Do not use a leader. Oh Yeah, usually plenty of whiting in the surf as well.


----------



## triumx (Dec 15, 2010)

thank you. 
big reds are fun to catch. I've never caught bonita, I'd like to see the fun to catch it. whiting is good to eat. I'd like to have some, too

btw, what bait or lure do you guys use? 



reelthrill said:


> This time of year you can catch winter bonita, redfish, and bluefish. Most of the reds are too big to keep and we don't eat the bonita but they are fun to catch. The blue fish can be eaten but not a good idea to freeze them. Watch for the bonita to bust the surface and cast past the school with a 1/2 to 3/4 oz jig and reel as fast as you can through the school. Do not use a leader. Oh Yeah, usually plenty of whiting in the surf as well.


----------



## Caseylowery29 (May 21, 2010)

For the bonita, you can buy bonita jigs at any of the local bait shops.


----------

